# Potcake Dog



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

I came across this term in a novel I'm reading and I had never heard this term before. Here is info, if anyone wants to know more:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potcake_dog


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 19, 2020)

I just learned something new today, and judging by the picture of the sweet little doggy in the picture on the Wikipedia site, a Potcake doggy would me my kind of pooch.


----------



## MFP (Oct 19, 2020)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you Deb, that is very interesting!  Never heard of it, either.

Interesting explanation there too, on how that term came about.

And the one they have pictured at that link, is so adorable, I don't know how anyone with a soft spot for any dog, could resist that sweet one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Thank you Deb, that is very interesting!  Never heard of it, either.
> 
> Interesting explanation there too, on how that term came about.
> 
> And the one they have pictured at that link, is so adorable, *I don't know how anyone with a soft spot for any dog, could resist that sweet one*.


My sentiment to a T! 

Sweet as can be.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

What a beautiful dog .. but then, they all are.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 20, 2020)

Of course, here in the US, you can only have one in states where pot(cake) is legal.  

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Of course, here in the US, you can only have one in states where pot(cake) is legal.
> 
> Tony


Restrictions, restrictions...

Here in Canada, we can have our pot, our cake, and we can even eat it, too!


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Restrictions, restrictions...
> 
> Here in Canada, we can have our pot, our cake, and we can even eat it, too!



Very nice!  I don't smoke pot, but I do like cake. 

However, those who smoke pot, eat lots of cake.  We used to call it "the marijuana munchies".

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Very nice!  I don't smoke pot, but I do like cake.
> 
> However, those who smoke pot, eat lots of cake.  We used to call it "the marijuana munchies".
> 
> Tony


I'm in the same crowd as you, Tony, no dope, brownies, or other like things for me either.


----------

